# Need a digital camera under Rs 1500 - 1600?



## clerkman1612 (Jan 30, 2011)

Guys! I need a *good reliable digital camera* under *Rs 1500 - 1600*. It should have at least 3 to 5 Mega Pixels quality video recording feature. If I need to buy more memory (optional feature),then I am willing to buy it(more memory) even separate. And If there is no camera of this mega pixels quality under the above precribed budget,then recommend me the eligible camera under this budget(Rs 1600). Actually I want to record videos and upload it to website (through usb feature) so it must have a watchable video quality. I m creating a website by next month. That why I m looking for a new digital camera. And I don't know anything about digital cameras. So Plz digits experts help me in sugggesting it. I prefer buying only from a local shop in delhi.I will also use image shooting feature in the camera.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 30, 2011)

get any 2nd hand camera... check ebay.in

or increase ur budget atleast upto 4.5k..


----------



## clerkman1612 (Jan 30, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> get any 2nd hand camera... check ebay.in
> 
> or increase ur budget atleast upto 4.5k..



But this site sells even cheap digital cameras as low as Rs 700 - 800.
Shop Online and Compare Price - Compare and Shop Online in India for Mobiles, Laptops, Cameras, Automobiles

Are these cameras(on sale by naaptol) of bad qualities?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 30, 2011)

for that cheap cam u have to check frontech type companies...donno whats the quality...
check this list
Digital Cameras - Compare n Buy Digital Camera at Low Price Online in India


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 30, 2011)

quality is like a 2MP camera of mobile phone..


----------

